

Tiobe: Lua enters the top 10 for the first time in history  - kephra
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
jbk
Although I believe this to be over-valued, we use lua in VLC for writing
extensions, and so far, we are quite pleased.

It is fast, simple, close to the C or C++, quite portable and quite portable.
I just wished they had a set of official extensions, like for xml or json
parsing; because now they are a few competing around...

~~~
palish
Use LuaRocks. <http://luarocks.org/repositories/rocks/>

Very easy to use, and has a _lot_ of modules.

lua-xmlreader is the one that I used for a project. It's a wrapper over
libxml2.

~~~
jbk
Great to know, thx, but that shows exactly what one issue is: there are at
least 5 json modules... How are people supposed to know which one to pick?

~~~
palish
Eh, just pick one. I actually did use a lua JSON module, but I forgot which
one. It had a simple interface, though. They probably all do.

~~~
jbk
JSON was just an example.

The point is that it would be welcome to have a sanctioned list of common
extensions (xml, json, oauth...) from the core team.

------
chrisaycock
On StackOverflow, Lua has barely 1.1K questions, while JavaScript has over
100K questions. As a point of comparison, Clojure has 1.6K. The Tiobe method
seems flawed.

<http://stackoverflow.com/tags>

~~~
wmobit
Perhaps the people using JavaScript are the more likely the kinds of people to
go asking more questions.

~~~
w1ntermute
Or JavaScript is the kind of language that requires a lot of question-asking
to accomplish anything significant (poor language design/documentation).

~~~
anonymoushn
I'm not sure that I would frame it that way, but I think that is more or less
correct. Lua is such a small language that you generally don't need to ask
questions before you do stuff.

------
figital
In a perfect world I'd have the power to downvote links to articles regarding
"tiobe".

------
va_coder
More people use Lua than Javascript? lol

~~~
Impossible
This seemed strange to me also. Lua shot way up and is currently right ahead
of Javascript and right below Perl and Python. TIOBE attributes it to iPhone
apps, which is probably helping but still wouldn't put it past Javascript. A
lot of people write Lua scripts for World of Warcraft UI mods but WoW has been
around forever and is actually waning in popularity, not rising. Maybe its the
hype around LuaJIT being the dynamic scripting language the best performance?

~~~
d0m
I think there are more Website containing javascript than any WoW plugins.

~~~
Impossible
Oh yeah, there definitely are by a far margin. I'm just grasping for straws
trying to figure out why Lua would have jumped so much. I know TIOBE isn't the
end all be all of programming language usage or popularity but something had
to cause Lua to jump so high in their rankings in the last year.

------
bendmorris
And yet Haskell is still #44, below some rather obscure languages (I'm looking
at you, Alice and Q). There are serious flaws in Tiobe's methodology.

------
acangiano
Not even close: <http://langpop.com/>

~~~
xinuc
this seems like a better ranking

------
Twisol
I wonder how much of the increase can be attributed to Redis' Lua scripting.

~~~
Raphael_Amiard
i would say, not a lot. The fact that you think this is a big use of lua just
speaks about what kind of programming environnement you are in.

~~~
Twisol
Where did _that_ come from? I never said I thought it was a big use. In fact
I've never used Redis, but I'm an avid user of Lua and I was glad to see Redis
adopt it.

Since Redis is so popular, is it wrong to suppose it was at least partially
responsible?

------
kephra
I was mainly confused of
[http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/images/tpci_tren...](http://www.tiobe.com/content/paperinfo/tpci/images/tpci_trends.png)
when I posting this link. Looking at Lua in the graphic it looks like a
typical exponential hype started in early 2011.

I'm using Lua myself, wondering - did I missed a hype?

~~~
anonymoushn
I also haven't heard anything about this.

------
dons
<https://github.com/languages/Lua> #16 <https://github.com/languages/Haskell>
#15

------
ruethewhirled
Javascript seems pretty low on that list..

------
dimmuborgir
Tiobe index is the single biggest source of language holy wars.

Don't know why it is so highly regarded.

